# Don't Jaywalk in Kali



## Brill (Sep 27, 2015)

When one has a hammer, only nails are seen. Despite what some may think, I am NOT anti-police but rather for using the brain before resorting to violence. We did both n OEF and we were more successful when we didn't kill or capture but recognized that it was also a useful tool in the box.

Calif. police officer scuffles with 16-year-old over walking in the bus lane

Arrested for trespassing in a bus lane and resisting arrest. How does one trespass on public property?

Stockton Police: Teen Jaywalker Emilio Mayfield Arrested Because He Didn't 'Comply With The Lawful Orders' Of Officers [VIDEO]


----------



## Gunz (Sep 28, 2015)

Unfortunately we can't replicate the perfect LEO. Too bad _all _law enforcement agencies in the US can't train applicants from the same template like the military.


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 29, 2015)

I find it hard to believe that for 51k a year(or whatever his salary is), we cant find someone who can subdue a 16 year old.

Edit: Okay, not hard to believe. Just sad.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 29, 2015)

My concern is not so much the scuffle, rather the fact that it happened at all. There is so much disrespect for those who enforce the rules, and our laws. If the LEO says, "use  the crosswalk"; shut your mouth and use the crosswalk.


----------



## Brill (Sep 29, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> My concern is not so much the scuffle, rather the fact that it happened at all. There is so much disrespect for those who enforce the rules, and our laws. If the LEO says, "use  the crosswalk"; shut your mouth and use the crosswalk.



Absolutely agree.  His non-compliance did not require BS charges and an arrest.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 30, 2015)

After viewing the video, and reading multiple accounts- both sides appear to be wrong.  the kid and the cop both had attitude issues, and it turned out badly.


----------

